
Ask HN: Open Problems in server infrastructure? - interrupt_
Bonus points if they can be worked on by a single person.
======
wmf
There are a ton. There's been a lot of work on cloud-native applications, but
little on applying those same principles to infrastructure. Everything about
networking is unnecessarily crufty. We've probably only scratched the surface
of what can be done with smart NICs.

